# Eea Family Permit for Mother in law



## sarahstanley111 (May 23, 2014)

Me (Estonian) and husband (Indian) came to UK in October 2012. Before coming to UK me and my husband was living with my mother in law in the same house in India 1 year and 3 months. My husband was supporting mother ( paying house bills and buying food) 

Now we have been living in UK 18 months and we have 2 daughters ( 17 months and 5 days old). 

We want to bring my mother in law to the Uk to live with us because she is alone there and she has health problems. Husband is dead and the other son is working and living in another country. 

Now my husband and his brother are supporting her financially. My husband is sending money to his brother and in every 3-4 months when the brother is going to visit mother he gives money to her. We dont have much evidence that we are supporting her financially. But she is emotionally dependent. 

Documents what we have 

mothers passport
my ID card
*proof of their relationship to the EEA national *- marriage certificate,Deed of change of name, my husbands Birth certificate

*proof of dependency upon the EEA national* - emotional dependency, she is living alone and cant sleep at nights,Phone and skype calls ,brothers documentation that he is working and living in other country. Husbands death certificate.

*proof of having lived as part of the EEA national’s household*- pictures, letter from house secretary stating that we was living there before and now she is living alone 

That i am qualified person i have contract of employment, wage slips, letter from employer and residence document

Are this documents enough to show emotional dependency? 
Is there anything else we can provide to be successful ? 

Thanks, 

Sarah


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I believe that in order to sponsor your mother in law, she must have been living with you in the EU before you came to the UK. The immigration system is not meant to allow every relative of every EU citizen's spouse into the UK.

Maybe someone else has a different opinion.


----------



## sarahstanley111 (May 23, 2014)

(a) any other family members, irrespective of their nationality, not falling under the definition in
point 2 of Article 2 who,* in the country from which they have come*, are dependants or
members of the household of the Union citizen having the primary right of residence, or
where serious health grounds strictly require the personal care of the family member by the
Union citizen;


How to understand that ? 

Thanks, 
Sarah


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Home Office are really tightening up on issuing EEA family permit and residence card to those outside of immediate family members, and they expect dependency to mean destitution without constant financial support, and level of reliance to be substantial. Under EU rules, UK government is given substantial powers to scrutinise such applications 'extensively' - meaning they will not leave any stone unturned trying to deny.


----------

